# How to Restore Default Presets?



## StarkmanAlive (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello all,

I did a search of the forums and found a few topics addressing how to create a new default Preset folder for Lightroom, but I've had no luck finding how to restore the default presets themselves. I'm thinking that if I ever delete or loose track of a default preset, I want to know how to get it back (particularly if I don't even remember which one it was).

Thanks,

Oh, another question,
When I right-click on a preset, the only menu options I get are New Folder, Apply on Import, and Import. Why am I not getting the other options? (Are those other options only for user presets? I think this is the case, but correct me if I am wrong.)

Starkman

Lightroom 5


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 26, 2014)

You can't "restore" the default presets, simply because you can't delete them.....they are now contained within the program itself, so cannot be accessed by the user. If ever default presets disappear through some inexplicable cause, simply re-install the program to replace them. Which also explains your second question, those other options (such as "delete") are not intended to be available on the default presets, only for user-created presets.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 26, 2014)

The Lightroom "default" Presets are placed there during the install process so I guess if you delete one from the folder it should get replaced if you run the install package again.
Quote "When I right-click on a preset, the only menu options I get are New  Folder, Apply on Import, and Import _(I get Export not import)_. Why am I not getting the other  options?

_What other options are you expecting to see?

Are you by chance thinking of the Default Develop Settings? See the screen capture.


 
_


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 26, 2014)

Denis, I think Starkman was referring to the extra options that are present when you right-click on a user-created develop preset.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes Jim I saw your other post.


----------



## StarkmanAlive (Feb 27, 2014)

Yup, we're good, guys. Thanks. I was thinking that the presets shown in the Preset panel are to be found in the preset folder in the operating system, along with any user presets. And it was here were I was namely wondering if, by chance, any of those default presets were accidentally deleted how to restore them. But apparently they are integrated into LR, so that's good to know.

And yeah, I can see that it's only user presets of which you can right-click and get some additional menu options, such as, Update with Current Settings, Show in Explorer, etc.

Thanks much, all,

Starkman


----------

